# Water Repellent for Cycle Glasses ?



## Damaged Hero (29 Aug 2010)

Today was the first day i got caught out in the rain,No big deal realy.But i did have a problem with the rain water not running off my glasses and several times it became very hard to see properly.I am looking for something that can be sprayed onto the front of the glasses that will stop the water from restricting my sight.


----------



## gaz (29 Aug 2010)

most stuff will damange your lenses in the long run. Why not invest in a cycling cap and wear it under your helmet (if you wear one) i find it works wonders and keeps most of the rain off my glasses.


----------



## Banjo (29 Aug 2010)

I was wondering about some of the car windscreen water repellant stuff but wonder if it would work at the comparitively slow speed a bike moves at.


----------



## zacklaws (29 Aug 2010)

I use a rain repellant which is made for aircraft cockpit canopies, I cannot remember the name, and the bottles out in the shed, but its irrelevant anyway as they do not make it anymore, but it may have been replaced by something similar, I got my bottle of the stuff about 12 years ago from work and it will last me a life time. One coating on my glasses will last a while so long as I do not keep cleaning them. Any water droplets that land on the lenses, just bounces off or runs straight off the edges providing you have a bit of speed up, even sweat just runs off, even on the inside. As for damaging the glasses, it does none at all and if it did then it would be no good for its designed purpose. Its excellent on a car windscreen, over 30mph and you can turn the wipers off.

I have read about but not used, "Rainx" which Halfords sell for use on cycle glasses, which is designed for car windscreens and does exactly the same thing, but I have also read bad reports about it.

As mentioned below, Rainx, is no good on plastic according to the specifications of it, but even on glass it gets a lot of bad comments. But it seems the aircraft industry has started using it for canopies on 737's and light aircraft, both glass and perspex with no dire effect. But if you only use cheap glasses, you'll probably break or lose them before the Rainx ruins them.


----------



## gaz (29 Aug 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I have read about but not used, "Rainx" which Halfords sell for use on cycle glasses, which is designed for car windscreens and does exactly the same thing, but I have also read bad reports about it.



Rainx is designed for use on glass windscreens. Use it on plastic and it will damage it over time.


----------



## iAmiAdam (29 Aug 2010)

Two options really.

Get the back of your mitts, and wipe the lens every few minutes.

Or take the glasses off and place them in the jersey pocket and squint.

Jobs a gud'n


----------



## Ben M (29 Aug 2010)

I know that the glasses cleaning stuff that you can get from opticians stops glasses steaming up, it may be hydrophobic and make rain water bead off as well. I'd say it was worth trying at least.


----------



## Fiona N (30 Aug 2010)

There's some stuff marketed by Speedo for stopping swimming goggles steaming up. This works adequately on cycling glasses (plastic's not a problem as it's designed for it) but it does take a lot of effort after applying to polish them to the extent where the stuff doesn't cause a smeary 'finger mark' effect in dry conditions. 

I used it for a while but decided I'd rather have good vision for the 95% of the time when I'm riding in the dry and use a cap for when it's raining to keep most of the water off the lenses.


----------



## palinurus (30 Aug 2010)

Cycle cap: great for keeping rain off glasses, also works well as a sun visor in the low autumn sun.

Doesn't help in fog though, I just wipe them at intervals.


----------



## Tynan (31 Aug 2010)

Sheldon says no to galsses in rain doesn't he?

I wear contacts so glasses area must but I don;t wear in rain as the rain cleans the air of anything that might be a problem


----------



## markg0vbr (31 Aug 2010)

Tynan said:


> Sheldon says no to glasses in rain doesn't he?
> 
> I wear contacts so glasses area must but I don;t wear in rain as the rain cleans the air of anything that might be a problem




i ride a motorbike and have glasses.
i use bog standard liquid car wax auto gleam normal, get a clean lint free cloth put a small dab on cloth and spread over both sides of the lenses / visor, leave for a minuet, then very lightly buff of with a dry cloth, do not go mad rubbing the polish off the idea is to leave a thin film on.
rain beads and runs off and you will not get fogging on the inside, it should last for about a week if you are not constantly rubbing the lenses.


----------

